# Trivia 7/13



## luckytrim (Jul 13, 2019)

trivia 7/13
DID YOU KNOW...
11% of people are left handed, 10% of people are  LGTBQ.


1. Which of these pairs of star signs, starting with the same  letter, are
consecutive?
  a. - Libra and Leo
  b. - Cancer and Capricorn
  c. - Aquarius and Aries
  d. - Scorpio and Sagittarius
2. Who ruled Palestine immediately before it became  Israel?
3. Name That Flick ;
Mike and Sully live in Monstropolis .
Mike and Sully collect screams from children to power the  city. At the end
of the movie, they learn that children's laughter is a far  more powerful
energy source than screams.
4. Known for its silvery-green leaves, delicate purplish  flowers, and woody
stem, this herb is widely used in the perfume industry....  What is it ?
(Hint; Its name is also a color ...)
5. What is this song referring to: 'They can't play  baseball-they don't wear
sweaters-they're not good dancers-they don't play  drums'?
6. Everyone knows about the Titanic but can you name its two  sister-ships?
7. Back in the Wild West, Martha Jane Cannary was better known  to "Wild Bill 
Hickok" and the good people of Deadwood by an alias which can  be best 
described as a disaster. What was her alias?
8. In Disney's animated version of 'Robin Hood' all the  characters are 
animals. Robin is a fox while Prince John is a lion. What type  of animal is 
Little John?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
President McKinley’s assassin, Leon Frank Czolgosz, was  electrocuted for the
murder just five months later.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Great Britain
3. "Monsters Inc."
4. Lavender
5. Fish Heads
6. Olympic & Britannic
7. Calamity Jane
8. a Bear

CRAP !!
It was even quicker than that !
Leon Frank Czolgosz shot McKinley twice at point blank range  on September 6,
1901, as he stood in a reception line at the Pan-American  Exposition in
Buffalo, New York. The first bullet deflected off a button and  did not
seriously injure the President. The second bullet went through  McKinley's
stomach, colon, and kidney, and lodged in the muscle in his  back. Doctors
were unable to locate the second bullet. It was felt that the  search for the
bullet, using the available 19th century medical technology  and techniques
might cause more harm than good. McKinley appeared to be  recovering, so the
doctors decided to leave the bullet where it was. McKinley's  doctors
believed he would recover, and the President convalesced for  more than a
week. Eight days after being shot, McKinley died from  gangrene, which had
surrounded his wound, on September 14, 1901. Czolgosz was  later found guilty
of murder, and was executed by means of electrocution, on  October 29, 1901,
53 days after the crime.


----------

